# نسخة الاكس بي الاكثر من رائعه



## اني بل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*نسخة اكس بي رائعه مبنية على اساس Xp Sp3 اصلية ومفعلة وتقبل التحديث*
*لا تحتاج سيريال او كراك - مضاف اليها اخر التحديثات - تتمتع بشكل رائع وبها العديد من الثيمات*

*صور النسخة*










​
























*رابط واحد للنسخة*

*Hotfile*
*http://takemyfile.com/902934*

*FileServe*
*http://takemyfile.com/902514*

*Shareflare*
*http://takemyfile.com/902513*


*روابط 200 ميجا*

*HotFile*
*http://takemyfile.com/902515*
*http://takemyfile.com/902516*
*http://takemyfile.com/902517*

*Fileserve*
*http://takemyfile.com/902483*
*http://takemyfile.com/902484*
*http://takemyfile.com/902485*

*FileSonic*
*http://takemyfile.com/902486*
*http://takemyfile.com/902487*
*http://takemyfile.com/902488*

*Uploaded.to*
*http://takemyfile.com/902504*
*http://takemyfile.com/902505*
*http://takemyfile.com/902506*

*Seed-Share*
*http://takemyfile.com/902501*
*http://takemyfile.com/902502*
*http://takemyfile.com/902503*

*Extabit*
*http://takemyfile.com/902480*
*http://takemyfile.com/902481*
*http://takemyfile.com/902482*

*Freakshare*
*http://takemyfile.com/902489*
*http://takemyfile.com/902490*
*http://takemyfile.com/902491*

*MegaUpload*

*Jumbofiles*
*http://takemyfile.com/902495*
*http://takemyfile.com/902496*
*http://takemyfile.com/902497*

*Ifile*
*http://takemyfile.com/902492*
*http://takemyfile.com/902493*
*http://takemyfile.com/902494*

*Mediafire*
*http://takemyfile.com/902510*
*http://takemyfile.com/902511*
*http://takemyfile.com/902512*

*2Shared*
*http://takemyfile.com/902477*
*http://takemyfile.com/902478*
*http://takemyfile.com/902479*

*Rapidshare*
*http://takemyfile.com/902498*
*http://takemyfile.com/902499*
*http://takemyfile.com/902500*

*ZShare*
*http://takemyfile.com/902507*
*http://takemyfile.com/902508*
*http://takemyfile.com/902509*

*شرح حرق اي نسخة ويندوز*

*نزل برنامج Ultra ISO وسطب البرنامج*
*افتح ملف الايزو الناتج عن فك ضغط الملفات بواسطة البرنامج الذي سطبته*
*مع وضع اسطوانة في السي دي رايتر وافعل كما في الصورة*






*شكر خاص لمصمم النسخة*
كذا نقول لك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







النسخة 
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يبارك مجهودكم
شكرا جدا جدا*​


----------



## اني بل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *ربنا يبارك مجهودكم*​*
> 
> شكرا جدا جدا​*


 
ويباركك ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*تسلم ايديكي يا اني
بس ياريت لو تعرفي معلومات ع النسخه دي
عايزه مساحه قد ايه وجهاز مواصفاته ايه
عشان شكلها حلو جدا​*


----------



## petit chat (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جميلة شكرا لتعبك فعلا شكلها روعة 

الرب يفرح قلبك يا انى يا قمر


----------



## اني بل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديكي يا اني​*
> *بس ياريت لو تعرفي معلومات ع النسخه دي*
> *عايزه مساحه قد ايه وجهاز مواصفاته ايه*
> 
> *عشان شكلها حلو جدا*​


 
اوكيييه رح اسأل استاذي الكومبيوتر
واعطيك معلومات عنها اذا منزلها عنده
انا يمكن انزلها كمان عجبتني


----------



## اني بل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

petit chat قال:


> جميلة شكرا لتعبك فعلا شكلها روعة ​
> الرب يفرح قلبك يا انى يا قمر​
> 
> 
> ...


 
الله يخليكي ياقمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## elamer1000 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكلها حلوة خالص*

*هحاول اجربها*

*الف شكر يا سكر*

*+++*​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
بس لا اثق في النسخ الملعوب بيها 
الافضل نسخ مايكروسوفت الاصلية​


----------

